# Anyone own the NEW Ruger Redhawk KRH 444



## crasha51pan (Feb 7, 2007)

Just purchased mine, need help locating a holster. Tried Ruger, Galco, Bianchi...no luck. Hoping another owner has solved this problem. 
I can have it made custom but the wait is TOOOOOOOOO long.
Can anyone help.....

Thanks

Semper Fi...........................


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2007)

http://www.simplyrugged.com/

Drop him an e-mail I'm guessing he'll have what you need at 1/2 what you'd pay elsewhere. I own a belt and two holsters and use them more than any others.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Semper Fi, Brother......any new firearms produced will usually have a couple of months or so lag for holster manufactures to spool up. Even though it's only the barrel length.
Rob at Simply Rugged made me a sweet loaded pancake for my SRH Alaskan. He may be the one to go to if you don't want to wait. :smt1099


----------



## crasha51pan (Feb 7, 2007)

*Thanks*

Have received the "heads up" on Simply Rugged a number of times. Have heard good things. Will email today.....

Thanks to all............................................


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

I forgot to congratulate you on a fine firearm purchase. I have a Redhawk .44 with 5.5" barrel. If the 4" would have been available I would have jumped right on that. Rugers are sweet. :smt023


----------



## crasha51pan (Feb 7, 2007)

*My first Ruger....*

I hope so !!!!!!!!!!!! This is my back-up gun when I hike the back country of Montana. Tried to do some research and all things seemed to point to Ruger........

I am happy with my choice !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2007)

The 4" Redhawk is at the head of the have to have firearms list once the finances catch up. :smt111


----------



## crasha51pan (Feb 7, 2007)

*Pick The 4" Up This Morning*

Rob, of Simply Rugged, has been most helpful. Placed my order this morning.
Thanks for your advice !!


----------



## mikeg (Sep 20, 2007)

I have one and it is a great shooter, very accurate. However mine is in 45 Colt.

Mike G.


----------



## Rick H (Jul 29, 2007)

I drool over the Alaskan 454Casull every time i see one!! :mrgreen:

what a Great looking gun!!

I once had a RedHawk 41 mag, selling it was not one of my smarter moments!! They discontinued the model shortly after that!!


----------

